# Camshafts?



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You can't just change the cams, the engine also has to be tuned to suit the new profile. Then you would need to make changes to reduce exhaust restrictions to fully utilise the new cam profile. Without the other changes you would be just wasting your money.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You can't just change the cams, the engine also has to be tuned to suit the new profile. Then you would need to make changes to reduce exhaust restrictions to fully utilise the new cam profile. Without the other changes you would be just wasting your money.


All the things you described are the easy part and already have parts readily available at least in the states.

OP This topic comes up now and then and it always turns in to a debate if you should do it or not ,.... so be fore warned. I personally do not know of any company that has developed cams for our 1.4t. There is a little bit of interest here on the forums but I would find it difficult for a company to make and produce these since I don't think the abundance of demand is there. But if they do I know people will buy them but the real question is how many. So that way they can get a decent ROI in proper time slot.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd be all for new intake and exhaust cams. Someone already made some 7K springs. I'd love to get cams and springs for my 1.4t


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Clausses said:


> I'd be all for new intake and exhaust cams. Someone already made some 7K springs. I'd love to get cams and springs for my 1.4t


You would need to make the power first to actually need the cams. Stock turbo no need for cams


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Camshaft can only do two things, first is valve lift, but have limits here so the valves will not crash into the pistons.

Second is valve timing that can only be optimized for a specific speed, for standard vehicles back in the 60's, it was optimized for the maximum fuel economy driving at 70 mph on the interstate. This is where you want the peak torque curve to occur.

But then that idiot Nixon reduced the speed limits to 55 mph so fuel economy was actually worse, this affected the truck drivers the worse with not only increased road time, but much poorer fuel economy. My vehicle dropped from 20 mpg down to 17 mph. Than that AH never realized that 90% of the driving is done in congested cities, where cutting the speed limit didn't do a darn thing. 

But if you were on the road a lot like I was, cost me a lot of extra money, what an idiot. Now they are saying its safer.

Getting back to the 1.4L engine, it has variable valve timing and has a very flat torque curve, not much you can do with this except of making it worse. Helps to have an engineering background.


----------

